
Nvidia’s AI-Powered ‘Content-Aware Fill’ Is Mind-Blowing - blacktulip
https://petapixel.com/2018/04/23/nvidias-ai-powered-content-aware-fill-is-mind-blowing/
======
leetbulb
Doesn't seem any better than Photoshop's content-aware correction tool. Would
love to see a side by side with the same images.

~~~
yoklov
Err, really? The article shows this and the difference is quite stark:

Damaged:
[https://petapixel.com/assets/uploads/2018/04/missing.jpg](https://petapixel.com/assets/uploads/2018/04/missing.jpg)

Photoshop:
[https://petapixel.com/assets/uploads/2018/04/contentawareres...](https://petapixel.com/assets/uploads/2018/04/contentawareresult.jpg)

Nvidia:
[https://petapixel.com/assets/uploads/2018/04/nvidiaresult.jp...](https://petapixel.com/assets/uploads/2018/04/nvidiaresult.jpg)

To be clear, it's far from perfect, but it seems to me to be substantially
better than photoshop's.

------
matlk
This appears to be running on Linux.

